# Back in...green? Yes...LIME green! =D



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IT FINALLY CAME. THE TRANSFORMATION IS COMPLETE.

I have to get some better pics, but I finally have Jynxy's lime green saddle pad (it's perfect) and lime green bell boots! Although I think the stupid boots are giving her a rub, so I may have to switch it up to her black rubber bell boots with lime green SMB's instead. :lol:

Took 'em for a nice trail ride, they behaved flawlessly. I've reached the point where I can just RIDE Jynx instead of being alert for what she may do - I'm pretty sure she's done her worst, she doesn't have it in her to really blow. Enjoy the pics!









Totally jealous of our trails, aren't you?









Zierra gets six months off, so Shay-la has stolen all my pink gear for Eve. ISN'T SHE ADORABLE?!









Her mane is driving me nuts...









More beautiful trail!









YAY GREEN!!!!!









Eve ears









MORE GREEEEEEEEN!









Shay-la and Eve









Hehehehe she's so cute









Oh how the mighty have fallen - her Dressage pony wants to be a cow poneh!









Hehe she's so alert









BICYCLE! Eve doesn't like 'em, Jynx could care less









Shay-la being the spazz she's so good at being.









MYSPACE PHOTO ON THE 3 YEAR OLDS! *sniff* They're all grown up!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

MYSPACE PHOTO OF THE 3 YEAR OLDS! They hate each other, so this is as good as it gets, LOL.









Perky Eve!









YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY GREEN!!!!!!!









Oh look, grass!









Purty Jynxy!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Great photos! You do have some amazing trails! We have some pretty trails here around my home place too. Also, I LOVE the lime green. That's the color I've chosen for Sundance also. I found a FULL lime green bridle with matching reins and breast collar. Now I'm waiting to pick up my lime green saddle pad...hehe.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

I'm absolutely FURIOUS with Weaver - they make the headstall that matches the reins and breastplate she's got on, but some idiot designed it so it only fits a friggin Percheron and because the crown piece is padded with felt you can't even punch holes in it to make it smaller! I had to return it, I almost cried!

Though I think I like the leather bridle with green reins just as much, that's an EXPENSIVE headstall she has on, so I have to make use of it somehow! :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

hehe i had my thoroughbred in lime green before he passed on he looks amazing in it!! but i dont think my little sorrel boy would look as good in it so he is powder blue :] jynx looks awsome in it though!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Lookin good!!!  I'm putting my girl in Hot Pink next spring, for when we do gymkhanas...Lol! I already have a leather pink bling type bridle and breast plate, but will be saving for some pink SMB Elites, bells, and a pad  Gotta love those BRIGHT colors, moihahahahaha!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow amazing trails, looks like the leaves are already changing!
I wish we had fall like that out here in the **** desert. 

Gorgeous horses! Eve looks great in green XD


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not sure of the brand of the bridle I bought. Although I paid 125 dollars for the bridle, reins, and breast collar. So, it was reasonably priced. Here's what we got, I need a better pic, I took this right after buying it and was working on adjusting...lol.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What a striking Paint you have! Is that Jynx? I am always getting confused with the names of your horses and people - Jynx, Eve, Shay-la, there is another frequently mentioned name that I get confused too but the name escapes me right now....

Anyway, looking great! Lovely trails too. It is truly amazing all the colours you can get for tack these days, I still am amazed by all the tack here in Texas with rhinestones and glitter on it, I feel like I have stepped into some sort of alternate universe where Elton John designes saddlery :shock:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh WOW RoCru, that is AWESOME! Yeah we don't have a huge variety here in lime green headstalls, only Weaver makes the only one I've found in their Graphite line and then another company makes a pale green headstall which I really don't like.

I think I'll stick to the leather headstall just because she'll have her halter on most trail rides anyway so it sets it off, haha.

*omgpink *- I know!!!! I absolutely LOVE autumn - it's cool, it's beautiful and NO BUGS! I plan to take in as much trail riding as possible before snow falls! We'll still be trail riding in winter, but obviously taking more advantage of the indoor arena! And that's Eve in pink, Jynx in green!

*sarahver *- Yup, that's Jynx, haha! I own Jynx (Paint) and Zierra (Arabian), and Shay-la owns Eve (TB/Clydesdale) and then our friend Ashley owns Justus (Welsh/Appy/Mustang) who's also partially owned by Shay-la (she gifted the pony to kid on her 15th birthday). Confused yet? :lol: Shay-la also has two more horses at home, Cinder (Appy/TB) and Ransom (Appy) and her mom also owns three horses, Dove (Mustang/Appy, dam of Justus), Flika (Quarab) and Mini Man (Mini)! We just board the four because they're our main training mounts right now, Shay-las other two are retired and a yearling so they're kept at home!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, looking great!! I am so jealous of how green everything still is up there. Down here, everything is already that dry, burnt brown color :sad:. I still love Jynxy and Eve both. They just need to come live with me :wink:.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I have that exact same lime green pad! Now I just need to get... everything else. Lol! But, my black saddle looks great with it, so if I got a black headstall and reins, and lime green boots, then that would work as well. (I also have lime green Wrangler jeans that I bought new for $5.00... or 7?) Ha, imagine why


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj! thats stunning! WHERE?!?! did you get the green saddlepad and reins!?! my girls stuff is hurricane blue and i found the weaver headstall and had the same problem as you. it's crazy that it can't fit a normal horse. but i still need to find reins that look good and are comfy in my hands. and a good looking pad.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The reins and breast plate are still from Weaver's Graphite collection! You have to buy all pieces separately and I love the color, so I just returned the headstall. It's called Zesty Lime I think? I want to buy the halter and lead rope too, hehehehe. But yeah, they have ALL the blue, purple and pink colors at our tack store as well in the Graphite line.

I got the saddle pad on Ebay! The total cost was $60, but the saddle pad itself was only like $35. Because I live in Canada, shipping was $25 but considering you can't buy them here and I paid over $40 for my pink one which is much lesser quality, I think it was a VERY fair deal! Someone living in the US could pick it up for a song!


----------

